# "Invalid thread" when replying



## Parla

A little while ago, in English Only, I had an odd experience I don't recall having before.

I noticed a query regarding the proper spelling of an English word or phrase, to which one person had replied (incorrectly, as it happens). I wrote, and attempted to post, a quick reply. I couldn't post it; there appeared a message reading "Invalid Thread Specified". But I was "in" the thread!

The query appeared to be perfectly legitimate. If it had been answered before, I suppose someone might have so replied. Instead, the notice above appeared.


----------



## swift

Was that thread deleted? Perhaps a moderator was faster than you!


----------



## Egmont

That's probably it. The thread was probably closed or deleted in the interval between the time you opened it and when you tried to post your reply.


----------



## Parla

If it was closed, it would still be there, right? It's not. Deleted in just that brief space of time? Well, possible, I guess. But I saw nothing about the query that would cause a moderator to delete it; it seemed perfectly legitimate.

Oh, well . . .

Thanks, Swift and Egmont.


----------



## Aardvark01

Nearly every time I try to post on the forum I get an error message saying site not responding. If I do not copy and paste my replies I lose them and have to start from scratch. Even when I do paste them I get quotes that are split in two, which I cannot edit out, spaces removed which I have to insert again and all in font size 3. It is really annoying.


----------



## dreamlike

Aardvark01 said:


> Nearly every time I try to post on the forum I get an error message saying site not responding. If I do not copy and paste my replies I lose them and have to start from scratch. Even when I do paste them I get quotes that are split in two, which I cannot edit out, spaces removed which I have to insert again and all in font size 3. It is really annoying.



The fault may lie with your web browser. Which one are you using? It is not uncommon for Interent explorer to annoy its users in such a fashion.


----------



## Peterdg

Yes, this is a known bug for IE9. (well, known to the extent that it happens to other people too with IE9)


----------



## Aardvark01

Yes, I use IE, but this is the only site that I get the problems with. Is there anything I can do to fix it or is there a recomended browser?


----------



## dreamlike

Aardvark01 said:


> Yes, I use IE, but this is the only site that I get the problems with. Is there anything I can do to fix it or is there a recomended browser?


IE is the worst choice possible. Why not switch to Google Chrome? You'll discover a lot of perks other than being able to contribute to WR without problems.

I can't help you with IE -- this browser just has its peculiarities.


----------



## Herr-Vorragend

Hi! A perfect substitude für the IE would be Chrome (my favorite) or Firefox.


----------



## Peterdg

Herr-Vorragend said:


> Hi! A perfect substitude für the IE would be Chrome (my favorite) or Firefox.


I use chrome too but that one has a, what I believe, editor problem with pasting text from other sources (copy/paste); it constantly adds [COLOR] tags all over the place and you have to go into manual mode (basic editor mode) to delete them.


----------



## dreamlike

Peterdg said:


> I use chrome too but that one has a, what I believe, editor problem with pasting text from other sources (copy/paste); it constantly adds [COLOR] tags all over the place and you have to go into manual mode (basic editor mode) to delete them.


I experience no such problems.


----------



## Aardvark01

Thanks, I shall give at least one of them a go


----------



## Egmont

If you have Windows 7, and you'd rather stay with IE, as of Feb. 26 you could try IE 10. I haven't used it myself, but the Windows 8 version (which has been around since late 2012) gets good reviews.

If you have Windows Vista, that's unfortunately not an option. Firefox, Chrome, Safari, Opera ... Those are also your choices if IE 10 doesn't fix the problem.

If you have any other version of Windows, you're not using IE 9.


----------

